# Introduce yourselves



## Anorion (May 12, 2009)

This thread is particularly for the newcomers, get in here and let everyone know who you are


----------



## rhitwick (May 12, 2009)

Now , thats a good move!!!
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/31.png


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 12, 2009)

Thankyou sir for giving heed to my suggestions!


----------



## ico (May 12, 2009)

I'm Gagan influenced by Ico....So I renamed myself to Ico...


----------



## confused (May 12, 2009)

i am ........ uh, what was my name...??!!........er, i am confused!!!


----------



## ico (May 12, 2009)

confused said:


> er, i am confused!!!


nope, you are *confused. confused!! *is some other guy.


----------



## freshseasons (May 12, 2009)

Hi Guys. !I understand that this thread is for the newbies however i dont recall ever to have given an introduction. So ......Here i am a die hard Think Digit fan.

   Freshseasons is my username and actually it is the name of food processing factory (FRESH-SEASONS), that i have in Butibori Nagpur,Maharashtra.

  I am a businessman and now recently a politician contesting for Lok Sabha Elections 2009 from Wardha. (16th date, are the results  )God Bless.

   Anyways all these years thinkdigit has been an exceptionally wonderful experience.

   Best of luck guys and have a wonderful time here. Happy foruming.  
   And keep alive that fire.


----------



## confused (May 12, 2009)

freshseasons said:


> I am a businessman and now recently a politician contesting for Lok Sabha Elections 2009 from Wardha. (16th date, are the results  )God Bless.


wow a politician in TDF. if u win, can u make Digit buy faster servers and upgrade their software???


----------



## Sumeet_naik (May 12, 2009)

Lol.. 
Well my name's above.. Check Digit's Official Engineers thread to know who I am.. And if you still want more of me, follow me on twitter at *twitter.com/Sumeet ..


----------



## Coool (May 12, 2009)

This is coool from himalayas!


----------



## rhitwick (May 12, 2009)

I hate intros...it reminds me, my first year of engg.


----------



## confused (May 12, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> I hate intros...it reminds me, my first year of engg.



im going to 2nd yr, hopefully will take some intros


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 12, 2009)

I am Anurag Panda, a lifelong Red...


----------



## freshseasons (May 13, 2009)

confused said:


> wow a politician in TDF. if u win, can u make Digit buy faster servers and upgrade their software???



    Hey i may win!!! Really...the chances are there..almost. Like 50-50%

   Anyways ofcourse i will support thinkdigit in any way i can. I think Thinkdigit is already getting Faster Xeon and 100mbps line from the 10mbps we have right now.So things should improve whether i become MP or not.

   Anyways...stay put. !


----------



## geek_rocker (May 15, 2009)

I'm guy from North-East, studying CS engg. here in Bangalore. 
Joined a while ago but starting to post now. Hope I''ll find some new friends here. 

And Yes, I'm an asian.

Peace.


----------



## TheHumanBot (May 15, 2009)

hey digitians....
my name is vishal mistry
i am from Gujarat near vapi...

working as computer lecturer for an I.T. Center
for more PM me...


----------



## adinathauti (May 15, 2009)

Hello Digitians
My name is Adinath Auti
Mulund,Aamchi Mumbai !


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (May 15, 2009)

I am 18\f

and I have big boobies.


----------



## confused (May 15, 2009)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> I am 18\f
> 
> and I have big boobies.


hey i knew that all along. anything new???


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 15, 2009)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> I am 18\f
> 
> and I have big boobies.


in front or back


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 15, 2009)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> I am 18\f
> 
> and I have big boobies.


----------



## confused (May 15, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


>


why are u upset? i mean s/he/it (?!?) is thinkdigit's one and only shemale


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 15, 2009)

confused said:


> why are u upset? i mean s/he/it (?!?) is thinkdigit's one and only shemale



I don't mind if he/she is a male or female or whatever. I am upset, coz these type of discussions will degrade the thread therefore it's better to stop it!!


----------



## saqib_khan (May 15, 2009)

Hello World, I am Saqib Khan. And working as a freelancer in computer field.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (May 30, 2009)

well hey guys.. i don see many of the old mates around now i guess.. anyway i used to frequent the forum a lot.. i think about 4 years back.. then got busy with life n stuff lol.. let me see i might be back again..


----------



## Indyan (May 30, 2009)

I am Pallab De from Asansol, West Bengal. I am a 21 year old currently studying in Sikkim Manipal Inst of Technology (Comp Sc and Engg). I am also an avid blogger and a social network addict.


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 30, 2009)

Hi i am T Das, from Diamond Harbour, West Bengal


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 30, 2009)

I am RAMPRASATH from tamil nadu , completed MCA , working as RHCE trainer and free lancer in the computer field .


----------



## Joker (Jun 3, 2009)

i am joker


----------



## iamnoob (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi!
I am a noob from Delhi (Ashok Vihar) currently studying in class VIII .

I play Urban Terror and Counter Strike ( I suck  )


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jun 6, 2009)

I am Devrath N D. I am 12th std student and big fan of Thinkdigit Forum.


----------



## rishitells (Jul 8, 2009)

I am Rishabh.
Currently doing BCA from Kota, Rajasthan.
I want to be a Technology Professional.

My Blog: www.rishabh1990.blogspot.com


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 13, 2009)

Im Aravind from Kerala
forgot to introduce 4 years ago, so doin now 
im a CS Engineer. Freelancer, waiting for results.
gamer, hardware,music, movie[hollywood] fan.....and a BIG NO to pr0n


----------



## johnsummers (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi there! I'm John.Great to be here!


----------



## <bCd> (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi frens,,,,,, im jus here to knw mor abt d word f comptrs nd i hop i could.............


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 14, 2009)

welcome to free world


----------



## Nithu (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello Friends.....

I'm Nithin... friends call me Nithu... and i'm from Kasaragod, Kerala.
I just completed my BCA from Mangalore University and waiting for my 6th sem result.
I'm very interested in computers, PC Games, 3D Animation and new gadgets so i'm here to get more information about these things (and of course to solve some problems).


----------



## Ecstasy (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi guys... My name is Ecstasy and I take Ecstasy everyday... And Thank you for the warm welcome...


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 19, 2009)

I am a troubleshooter stayin in Karad,Maharashtra, Joined Digit In May08. Currently busy wid my 10th STD Studies.

For My Photo See This Months Digit Magazine's Second Last Page. In Build Your Own PC BootCamp Block


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 20, 2009)

^spam??!!


----------



## stevetamis (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi Friends,
This is Steve Tamis, I am new to this site and i found it interesting.
Can you give me some more information about this site.


----------



## pfdizzy (Jul 24, 2009)

Paul from Trivandrum area.

Maybe someone can help solve this (I know it's the wrong Thread but please read on before complaining).

When I try and post a New Thread I get the following:-

*pfdizzy*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:


Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
       I have activated my account but cannot post any new threads.

HELP

Regards

Paul


----------



## staticsid (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello ! 

I'm staticsid aka Siddharth

*last.fm/user/staticsid


----------



## Anon (Jul 30, 2009)

Anon here.

@pfdizzy

Same problem here


----------



## Prabal Pratap (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi ,

I am Prabal Pratap from Patna,Bihar.Digit has been my favourite technology magazine from last couple of years.We are a bunch of friends who takes keen interest in gadgets and new technology.Only last week we came up with a suggestion that a magazine like DIGIT will be huge hit in cities like patna,Kanpur,Indore or any developing city in the Hindi belt.There are instances where youth & students do not buy english tech mags due to language constraints.I have seen people turning to last pages of abc hindi mags to get knowledge of gadgets and new technology.

Why don't we start a new thread and ask the community members for their views on a hindi DIGIT magazine.We can even do a poll on the same topic and discuss the outcome.

Prabal.


----------



## pfdizzy (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Prabal

That could be a good suggestion BUT with many of us not able to create a new thread (only post replies) it would be up to one of those who CAN create a new thread to start one.

Regards

Paul


----------



## Ultimate_Winner (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey all,

I am Sid and I am XI going student.

Looking forward to this forum.


----------



## miner (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi,

A freelance designer/coder specialized in creating forum themes like you use here...

Though i am in computer/internet related field not much tech savvy and reader of think digigt for past few months...

Joined here to learn more about new technology and planning to buy a xbox or playstaion, hoping to get some info about it here...

thanks...


----------



## bhawan_ace (Aug 30, 2009)

me bhawan from punjab


----------



## MadMonk (Sep 18, 2009)

I am aniket...haven't been very active..but now i hope to be a bit more active....


----------



## Matt Parker (Sep 18, 2009)

An amiable chap aged 18 who come across as a person who is very passionate about things in life. An Indian by birth, English by character, "I am Matthew Parker".

I am new to this forum.So hi guys 

I am based in London and i travel a lot.

Although I am 18 only,I guess you cannot say i am a newbie!

My Workstation config includes:

   Intel Core i7-975 Extreme Edition Bloomfield 3.33GHz Quad-Core
1 EVGA E760 Intel X58 EATX Intel Motherboard
2 CORSAIR Dominator GT 6GB (3 x 2GB) DDR3 2000 Desktop Memory (12 Gig total)
2 EVGA GeForce GTX 285 Superclocked Edition 2GB 512-bit DDR3
2 Western Digital Black 1 Terabyte 7400 RPM SATA Hard Drive
2 OCZ Summit 2.5" 120GB SATA II MLC Internal Solid state disk
1 LITE-ON Black 4X Blu-ray Burner Model
1 PC Power & Cooling 1200W Power Supply
1 AuzenTech Auzen X-Fi Prelude 7.1 Channels 24-bit 192KHz Sound Card

Accessories:
2 Grow Up Japan Inc. - Smart Drive Hard Disk Drive Enclosure Silencer
1 Prolimatech  Megahalems CPU Heatsink + Tuniq TX2 Thermal Compound
2 Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe 120mmx25mm Ultra Silent PWM Fan + Clips
5 Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe 120mmx25mm Ultra Silent Fan - For Case

Yes I do some high level stuff with my PC!! I am in college right now and i do some consulting with some corporations.

So hi to all thinkdigit users!

P.S.: I am not a geek!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey I'm Krishnandu frm Kolkata


----------



## ashishtabla (Oct 10, 2009)

hello myself ASHISH,
I am trying to create a new post but always show me this 
"ashishtabla, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system? 
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation. "

How can i get ability to make post.

Next who all are the admins and how to contact them?

Please guide me.

Thanks


----------



## maxmk (Oct 21, 2009)

Hello Everyone !!!

I am Milind M. Koyande, from Nashik, Maharashtra; Studying in Final year of MCM and working as a System Administrator for host.co.in/ESDS (upcoming Datacenter in Nashik).


----------



## DarkDante (Oct 27, 2009)

hi guys,
me is mohit awasthi frm baroda,gujarat.if u want to knoe more abt me view ma public profile(im not like dose duffers be4 me)jusst kiddin.i play UrT nd CS nd i luv DMC and Linkin park n lamb of god.well nice meeting u!


----------



## mickyching (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi All.

My name is Micky and I have just recently join this site.
I am here to interact with people and definitely get the information regarding thinkdigit community.
Glad to join this site.


----------



## Pedro82 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi! I'm from Kolkata! Just joined this forum and hopefully will have great time here.


----------



## kcynide (Nov 8, 2009)

nice forum n great topic
i am new here, names aditya luv to play games n atm playing cod mw & warrock 
n the coolest problem i m facing that i cant post new threads due to this i had format my whole system  
so plz help


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 8, 2009)

kcynide said:


> n the coolest problem i m facing that i cant post new threads due to this i had format my whole system
> so plz help


Please don't format ur system anymore.
There is no problem with ur system.

Its a rule we follow @TDF that newbies are not allowed to create new threads until they reach certain post level. (Just to prevent spam, please bear with us)


----------



## kcynide (Nov 8, 2009)

i mean to say that i was facing a problem n wanted to get the soln here on thinkdigit forum but not being able to post here n cudlnt find a soln i had to format

i compressed my c: n at the time of boot it said tht the required boot files were compressed or missing n tht was the problem any soln till now


----------



## nithinr6 (Nov 10, 2009)

hii guys. am an electronics engineering student and a windows blogger.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi all, I am Soumya from Kolkata. I am a B.Tech in CSE and currently I am at Pune, working for Atos Origin India


----------



## Hagrid (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi there. Just got here. I used to pretend to be a s/w engineer in a previous life. Now am part of a small production house based in Kerala.

Cheers to all...


----------



## p_dude (Nov 19, 2009)

Hagrid said:


> I used to pretend to be a s/w engineer in a previous life.


previous life ??? *www.smileyshut.com/smileys/new/free-scared-smileys-414%5B1%5D.gif


----------



## Hagrid (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh... Hiya. Meant some years back. My handle always used to be bhootham. Then that would have meant something  Wanted to try a sober one here.


----------



## marioalv (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi there.
I'm just testing a Firefox add-on.
Bye.


----------



## Krow (Dec 3, 2009)

marioalv said:


> Hi there.
> I'm just testing a Firefox add-on.
> Bye.


What? For that you registered?


----------



## johnvaz87 (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi,

I am Back after a long vacation..


----------



## n00buddy (Dec 17, 2009)

Hii all,
I am n00buddy. I am facing a problem i am not able to open a new thread in any of the forums . I have activated my account, but am not able to open a thread the message i get when i try to open a thread is : 



> *n00buddy*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> ...



Please Help.


----------



## Misha0 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi..
My name is Misha.. newbie here...
nice to meet you all..


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey Misha,welcome to TDF.

Amey here,from Mumbai,a TY Engg Student in IT 



> Hi there.
> I'm just testing a Firefox add-on.
> Bye.



roflol


----------



## Anorion (Jan 20, 2010)

marioalv said:


> Hi there.
> I'm just testing a Firefox add-on.
> Bye.


----------



## owaispoul (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Everyone!!
I am New person who is just just join this community.I am very happy  to be here and have all other members.I hope that we will have frankly  discussion and current information sharing regarding to related topics.I hope for a nice time in future.
I hope somebody would welcome me and Just say HI !!
Thanks,


----------



## crawwww (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi I am crawwww. I have done PHD in astrophysics. I am working as a space research asst. in ISRO. My aim is to be an astronaut.


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2010)

^^we hav too many crawwwws here. You will find good company.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 23, 2010)

what is a crawwwww


----------



## anuphostcoin (Feb 24, 2010)

This is Anup new member of this forum and i am here to get knowledge about newest technologies used in the industry day-by-day and for having fun.

Have a nice time!


----------



## gwencurtis12 (Mar 4, 2010)

hello...gwen here. so glad to be part of this community.


----------



## kristain (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi guys, I am new here. Nice to see you all. Keep it up!!!


----------



## hulkbuster (Apr 1, 2010)

hello folks,
               hulkbuster here, i'll be doing some serious posting here, please bear with me. Nice forums.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 5, 2010)

hi abhishek here. i m an engineering student and fond of working in linux and i m freak gamer


----------



## satish28888 (Apr 14, 2010)

HI digit ,

THis s satish ... 

---------- Post added at 12:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 PM ----------

i am an eee student currently working in amazon.com


----------



## anuvrat_parashar (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi this is Anuvrat, presently pursuing B.Tech (Comp Sc) from Amity University, Noida.
a member of the Community Advisory Council

hey I remember doing this kinda thing in some other sub forum too .. repetition?


----------



## vondr54 (May 20, 2010)

Hey I am Vondre and I do Internet Marketing along with Cake Business, I like to be the part of this forum and seeking for new friends here..


----------



## Psychosocial (May 30, 2010)

My name's Paranj

I am 15yrs old. I have been kicked out from school. I am over weight and dumb. I eat and **** all day and do nothing productive. I listen to pop music and anything that is trendy. I watch cute romantic movies about tales of forever and beyod. I am also a scizophrenic and also have a multiple personality disorder. People call me crazy and I do sometimes doubt myself. I also like to write sweet poems about being together forever and I cry when my 'bffs' hurt me. I just know the basics of computer. 

Oh and my fav game is Minesweeper .


----------



## Krow (May 30, 2010)

^Nice Intro. Welcome. 

Do your alter-egos disapprove of this intro?


----------



## Psychosocial (May 30, 2010)

No. My alter egos only come out when I am sleeping.


----------



## diwas (Jun 9, 2010)

hi.....m diwas chauhan frm simla .....


----------



## Neuron (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi guys,I'm Ajith from Kerala....
Now doing B.tech in CS
Gaming,Programming etc. are my interests.........


----------



## ico (Jun 15, 2010)

Hello and Welcome. I'm Synapse.


----------



## Neuron (Jun 15, 2010)

hehe.....Hi


----------



## cooljeba (Jun 16, 2010)

I remember introuducing myself here loooong looooong back.. but here it is again..

Hey this is Jeba from Bangalore..


..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 16, 2010)

^ Woooooaaaah!!!!! cooljeba!!!


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 23, 2010)

leninprl said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Lenin.  I am from a software company.   Like most of all, I  joined this forum to learn something *and promote our website and business*.



Ya, do that and u r outta here.


----------



## ico (Jun 23, 2010)

leninprl said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Lenin.  I am from a software company.   Like most of all, I  joined this forum to learn something and promote our website and business.


Welcome to this forum. You are most welcome to do whatever you want.


----------



## turn_around (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello guys this is turn_around, a 11 class student. I am here to learn and enhance my knowledge with you guys. 

Forum seems very complicate and confusing, hope i'll get used to it soon.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 14, 2010)

^^

As always it is. But you'll get used to it soon. Welc0me buddy..

offtopic : turn_around!!! Whatta username?. Not to LOL @ you, just my thoughts.


----------



## turn_around (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome. 
And for my username, it seems funny, yeah i wanted it that way


----------



## A_n_k_i_t (Jul 20, 2010)

Ankit from Kolkata,West Bengal

CSE student final year.....


----------



## robbinghood (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello, Thinkdigit

My first post and my name is robbinghood. No personal details here.


----------



## sude (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi every body!
my name is Dev (in short). screenname: SUDE (Simple, Uncluttered, Different n Energetic)
I am currently working for Online Ad Operations in Bangalore, a tech and media enthusiast.

...bas yehi hai meri kahani, ek raja aur ek raani..


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 12, 2010)

sude said:


> Hi every body!
> my name is Dev (in short). screenname: SUDE (Simple, Uncluttered, Different n Energetic)
> I am currently working for Online Ad Operations in Bangalore, a tech and media enthusiast.
> 
> ...bas yehi hai meri kahani, ek raja aur ek raani..



And what about raani's intro?!!


----------



## sude (Aug 12, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> And what about raani's intro?!!



*"...bas yehi hai meri kahani, ek raja aur ek raani..".*
hahhha.. thats just my personal signature, and as far as "Raani" is concerned, she isn't a member of diGit Forum, so... no intro...


----------



## jingshen (Aug 26, 2010)

I am JING JING JING..., to find new friends like thinkdigit here


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2010)

^^pics or shen


----------



## dj.blitzkri3g (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm dj.blitzkri3g. Hi everyone! I'm the biggest Nickelback fan ever!!!!!!


----------



## everett (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello all here, my name is everett. I'm glad to be here with you.


----------



## amd4life (Sep 23, 2010)

hi guys..hope to have good time with all tech experts...


----------



## rgsilent (Sep 23, 2010)

This is a good forum to gain a bit of knowledge and keep up-to-date with the tech world and so I'm here. (via google  )



dj.blitzkri3g said:


> I'm dj.blitzkri3g. Hi everyone! I'm the biggest Nickelback fan ever!!!!!!



You must have eaten shitloads of almonds as a kid to remember this username.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 23, 2010)

^Welcome to the forum. Hobbies?


----------



## tobbyhot (Sep 28, 2010)

hi here I m tobby from USA,I m an IT student and addicted to internet
I just love to communicate with people on different forum sites and social networking
sites...And love to make new friends from all over the world....


----------



## borakikay (Oct 12, 2010)

My name is tanya and i'm new here in think digit forum. I'm really so excited to got a new friends here too.. Hope so.. I loved to swim, singing, dancing and go to the beach


----------



## maverickvinna (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi!
i am vineet from guwahati. currently doing btech in IIT guwahati and i am a die hard fan of think digit.
i am a bit more than a casual gamer.....and i need a lot of help from you guys


----------



## gibgas (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey, i'm new here and want to say hello to everyone.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 13, 2010)

how-come all of a sudden so many guys eager to be a part of TDF
well welcome guys 

its good to see TDF is growing


----------



## camellia89 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi,
My name is camellia from australia. I am 22 years old and am still a student.
I want to join in this forum to learn more knowledge and have more friends.
Look forward to being a part of this community.


----------



## daemonix (Nov 11, 2010)

hi ,m frm kolkata , doing my m.sc in comp sc... and m here to discuss ..argue ..nd learn .. ..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 11, 2010)

not that it matters. Try to type complete words than in sms lingo.

You have your keyboard, there are no restrictions of letter count.. so why bother posting 3/4 words!

BTW, welcome to the forum.


----------



## daemonix (Nov 11, 2010)

saving bytes ..and time  ..


----------



## Gollum (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi, i'm a total noob and a post count whore. I'm currently looking for my precious.


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2010)

^^it's futile to post in this sub forum and expecting that your post count increases.


----------



## kbharathb (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi, i am a young part time blogger from Bangalore, India. i write about Blogging, Social media, WordPress, SEO, Techn and Make money online.

Apart from Blogging i am working in a Marketing company in Bangalore. And my educational qualifications are BBM from SSMRV College in Bangalore. i enjoy Blogging and Gaming.

I am not a professional Blogger and i have passion in Computers and Technology and apart from Blogging I also like to play PC Games and one of the Games I love to play are Crysis and its series. I started Techntricksonline to share knowledge which I am learning through my blog.

my Blog TechnTricksonline will mainly focus on Blogging, Make Money Online, WordPress, Internet Tools and Search Engine Optimization.


----------



## Sid_hooda (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi everyone, my name is Siddharth Hooda, i'm 17 and a student.

Finally created an account here instead of just viewing the forums for the past few years


----------



## ico (Nov 26, 2010)

Welcome Siddharth.


----------



## Anish (Dec 4, 2010)

sid1712 said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Siddharth Hooda, i'm 17 and a student.
> 
> Finally created an account here instead of just viewing the forums for the past few years



And are u the lemon strapped into wheels??? Arent you sid??


----------



## Kishal (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi guys, im Kishal. im 15 and still much of a n00b. hope i learn from u guys


----------



## Rahim (Dec 8, 2010)

Welcome both of you


----------



## Rahim (Dec 8, 2010)

Welcome both of you


----------



## Romonster (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi,
I'm Rahul.. Im little bit geeky but not hardcore like you guys
Hope I enjoy my stay.
And oh, Im 16.


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Dec 27, 2010)

i am dangerous dave............ inspired from the game dangerous dave!


----------



## ico (Dec 27, 2010)

I can write a better introduction for you if you want.


----------



## born_star16 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey I am a new member of this forum. Please Stay Connected.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 17, 2011)

^^spammers????


----------



## Bulldozer929 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello everyone.i am John. i love hardware and i would like to gain more knowledge and share mine with you all. I study in 11th ..


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 29, 2011)

Never too late for intros..
This is Vivek Singh from lucknow..keviV is an anagram of my name..
I love exploring and travelling..and GAMING!!
Soccer is the sports i love..
I am 20 and a third year student of CSE at amity university..
Huge music and movie buff..
Rock rocks!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome to all of you!


----------



## debu (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello all here, my name is debu. I'm glad to be here with you.


----------



## humpakistani (Mar 1, 2011)

i am hina here and i am from Pakistan and i have just join your community and this is such nice Community and i am enjoying here so much . thanks a lot to all the members of this forum


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2011)

humpakistani said:


> i am hina here and i am from Pakistan and i have just join your community and this is such nice Community and i am enjoying here so much . thanks a lot to all the members of this forum


welcome.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 1, 2011)

Well I haven't seen this forum, so here goes mine,
I am Saurav Ghosh, from Uttarpara, Kolkata. My nick name is Happy, thus my user id is ithehappy. I am 23, done my Secondary and Higher Secondary(from Uttarpara Amarendra Vidyapith), now last year in B.B.A and have to do the MBA due to the pressure of my parents. , but my mom is the best friend of mine, if I even stay just one week elsewhere I miss her 
I like to have Gadgets, not that I am freakin mad about that, but I do, I like to have all the latest Smartphones, in fact I purchased 38 of them in last 3.5 years , and wasted unbelievable amount of money! Which could easily make a Honda Civic/VW Jetta if I haven't done .(I like PC Gaming, but not much, especially the FPS Action Games and cool Racing games like NFS HP, and oh like Assassins Creed too . I am collecting some wrist watches too, you can call it as a hobby of mine, currently having an Omeaga Speed Master Moon edition, Seamaster Quartz, Tissot T-Touch, Casio Pro Trek and a Tag Heuer Aquaracer. I love Rock music, and Pop too, Enrique is my favorite artist. What else?....Hmm, a BIG and DIE HARD Man United fan , and oh I love to see Hollywood movies, only in 720p/1080p  and I see a lot of them, and I am not a fan at all of Bollywood movies, I have seen only 3 of them in last 3 years 
Wanna live in USA for the last period of my life as it's my favorite place.
Tired of typing, BYE


----------



## d3p (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey Guys,

This is Debasis, from Bangalore. My nick name is Samar. I'm 21 & I work for BOSCH in Bangalore. I'm studying Bsc, in BITS Pilani & my current designation in Bosch is Associate HW Eng. My user id is "dep5kor" inside my company thus, its easier for me to remember d3p5kor in TDF.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 2, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> This is Debasis, from Bangalore. My nick name is Samar. I'm 21 & I *work for BOSCH* in Bangalore. I'm *studying *Bsc, in BITS Pilani & my current designation in Bosch is Associate HW Eng. My user id is "dep5kor" inside my company thus, its easier for me to remember d3p5kor in TDF.



Controversial......!!! So which branch you working in?


----------



## d3p (Mar 2, 2011)

I work for EEF, under NE2 section.


----------



## SlashDK (Mar 11, 2011)

I just saw this forum and I'd like to introduce myself. I'm Dhruv from Delhi and I am 14. My username's kind of stupid but as I've used it so far, I see no point in creating a new account. So hi to everyone


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 11, 2011)

^^ Welcome and what a reason behind your username....


----------



## sparx (Mar 12, 2011)

Whats in a real name? My USERNAME "sparx" should be all, like to have another identity on forums. I am from Siliguri, West Bengal. A tech fanatic, currently giving 12 boards.Been into many forums before and my user name is also the name of my Dear Computer. Just turned 18(fish!! I dont like to be an adult)


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 12, 2011)

sparx said:


> Whats in a real name? My USERNAME "sparx" should be all, like to have another identity on forums. I am from Siliguri, West Bengal. A tech fanatic, currently giving 12 boards.Been into many forums before and my user name is also the name of my Dear Computer. Just turned 18(fish!! I dont like to be an adult)



Hmmm 18 wud be nice to turn up to dont spend much time with computers , U should know wat i mean - WELCOME (BTW) thinkdigit is nice place to learn & share ur tech thoughts !


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello, I am Gigacore  Anyone still remember me?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 15, 2011)

^ welcome back


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 16, 2011)

hello, my name is Pulkit, and i'm from Greater Noida.
its great to be here. lots of stuff to know.


----------



## Joker (Mar 16, 2011)

hi welxome. plz dont spam this forum.


----------



## Daniel Smith (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello Friends,

I am Daniel Smith new to this forum. Recently i have joined to this forum. I got you from search engine and i found many helpful resources. I hope all will co-operate me and allow me to take part in all discussions.

Thanks for allowing me to be a part of this forum.

Regards,

Daniel Smith


----------



## bijay_ps (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi! all community members....... am Bijay, I am doing B.Tech in CSE...
I like doing programming,ofcourse i love Digit too and i also devote my 
time in playing Prince of Persia and Assassin's Creed  i just love them.


----------



## Sid_hooda (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm not really good with introductions so i'll keep it short.

Hi folks,
My name is Siddharth and i live in Gurgaon. I'm currently getting my butt whooped studying for IIT/AIEEE so wont't really post much.
I listen to House and Metal songs, play my guitar occasionally, support LFC (beat it Shitchester Utd newbs), a giant food hog and i'm taller than almost all of you 

See y'all around


----------



## bijay_ps (Apr 6, 2011)

hey Sid so preparing for IIT/AIEEE.......huh. All the best dude, when is IIT's xam?


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2011)

Sid_hooda said:


> I'm not really good with introductions so i'll keep it short.
> 
> Hi folks,
> My name is Siddharth and i live in Gurgaon. I'm currently getting my butt whooped studying for IIT/AIEEE so wont't really post much.
> ...



hmmmmm


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 6, 2011)

Sid_hooda said:


> I'm not really good with introductions so i'll keep it short.
> 
> Hi folks,
> My name is Siddharth and i live in Gurgaon. I'm currently getting my butt whooped studying for IIT/AIEEE so wont't really post much.
> ...



sssshhhhhhhh ...


----------



## bappa1cst (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi I am bappa. i like to play Pc racing Game.


----------



## Sounava (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi I am Sounava. Member of CHIP Forum since 2005 and also a moderator there. Lets see how staying in this forum works out 
I am a student studying @ IIT Kanpur. Currently in the last semester  
I have keen interest in Photography and take it as a hobby.
Needless to say about my interests in tech stuff which is obvious


----------



## Sid_hooda (Apr 9, 2011)

Waah. Even you created an account, nice.

IRC channel - #krow on freenode, come there to talk


----------



## sparx (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey Sounava

This is sarkar_abhijoy from CHIP forum


----------



## Sounava (Apr 9, 2011)

Sid_hooda said:


> Waah. Even you created an account, nice.


Yeah. Jobless :-/



sparx said:


> Hey Sounava
> 
> This is sarkar_abhijoy from CHIP forum


Why choose a different username?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 9, 2011)

hey Sounava,

I am wuodland from Chip forum. Welcome to Tdf!


----------



## antani_90 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hai friends,
My name is anTani,new member of this community...Finished my UG recently,a Civil Engineer craze about Computers


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 20, 2011)

antani_90 said:


> Hai friends,
> My name is anTani,new member of this community...Finished my UG recently,a Civil Engineer craze about Computers



Welcome to TDf ! wat all crazy things u like in computers ?


----------



## gtcdon (Apr 21, 2011)

*eh...i joined last year...but i'm visiting this section only now....hi i'm tony from cochin...found thinkdigit foum when searching about optimus one last year and bought it only after reading reviews here.....thanx a lot everyone....this is one of the best forums i've ever been to... *


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 21, 2011)

gtcdon said:


> *eh...i joined last year...but i'm visiting this section only now....hi i'm tony from cochin...found thinkdigit foum when searching about optimus one last year and bought it only after reading reviews here.....thanx a lot everyone....this is one of the best forums i've ever been to... *



Welcome to TDF, please don't use Bold unnecessarily and read the Rules 

Enjoy


----------



## gtcdon (Apr 22, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Welcome to TDF, please don't use Bold unnecessarily and read the Rules
> 
> Enjoy



ok thanks.....


----------



## Vartul (Apr 23, 2011)

Hello, my name is Vartul(duh) and I'm going to ask the most n00bish question- How do I get a profile pic? cant find the forum settings...


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 23, 2011)

ico said:


> New members can't change avatars and add signatures. They need to first get into the group of Authorised Members. (10 posts and 4 days)



heres your answer.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 23, 2011)

Welcome to TDF Vartul.


----------



## Vartul (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks.
@sam- I was thinking the same thing after I posted.Thanks anyway.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi my name is Sarath. I am a week old to this forum and its a really exciting place for tech freaks. I've spent more than 20hours in 4 days in this forum and my eyes burn like hell but this is addictive.

I was asked by a mod(i guess) already not to bump old threads so today i've learnt to check the dates for the posts and threads


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Apr 26, 2011)

^^ you spend 20 hours and only 13 post count?


----------



## Sarath (Apr 26, 2011)

Dangerous Dave said:


> ^^ you spend 20 hours and only 13 post count?



yeah i was mostly reading all that was in the forum. I think i would have topped an exam if it were my books i was reading so much.
Plus many of my posts were a little elaborate than being just one liners. And as pointed out by a mod i was bumping pretty old threads in the process. So i'm a little more cautious now.
I'm from a non-tech background (I'm studying medicine) so i cant really contribute much here (except for the gaming section)


----------



## Anish (Apr 27, 2011)

Sounava said:


> Hi I am Sounava. Member of CHIP Forum since 2005 and also a moderator there. Lets see how staying in this forum works out
> I am a student studying @ IIT Kanpur. Currently in the last semester
> I have keen interest in Photography and take it as a hobby.
> Needless to say about my interests in tech stuff which is obvious



Sounava ghosh right?   I am Anish23 there.... welcome here....


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 27, 2011)

Dangerous Dave said:


> ^^ you spend 20 hours and only 13 post count?



trolling for 20hrs & so only 13 posts.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2011)

Sarath said:
			
		

> Hi my name is Sarath. I am a week old to this forum and its a really exciting place for tech freaks. I've spent more than 20hours in 4 days in this forum and my eyes burn like hell but this is addictive.


 Welcome to TDF mate. 
Yeah, staying away fron posting in old threads is wise


----------



## sygeek (May 8, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Hi my name is Sarath. I am a week old to this forum and its a really exciting place for tech freaks. I've spent more than 20hours in 4 days in this forum and my eyes burn like hell but this is addictive.
> 
> I was asked by a mod(i guess) already not to bump old threads so today i've learnt to check the dates for the posts and threads


Dead threads are like zombies, wake them up and regret it for the rest of your life.


----------



## art_monu (May 15, 2011)

Hii...
I am art_monu. I am going to take admission in college this year.. in CS or IT. I am here for some excellent stuff about computers and latest technologies. My aim is to build a new commercial Operating System.. bigger than Microsoft.. better than Apple...


----------



## suvra.saha79 (May 22, 2011)

That's really good. I am also new here & hope to enjoy as much as possible.. But I want to suggest one thing. I don't whether is it acceptable to administrator or not. That is, is it possible to create a separate section for new comers??


----------



## doomgiver (May 22, 2011)

well, this IS  separate section for newbs

i think you mean separate section where newbs can have discussions of their own level, thats a no-no
stay with the best, and learn with the best.
use google, its your new best friend.
stay stuffed, stay wise.
dont ask obvious questions.
did i mention google?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 30, 2011)

Welcome to TDF


----------



## thetechfreak (May 30, 2011)

Welcome to TDF. Just go through the rules once to be sure you dont do anything undesired  

Anyways, welcome


----------



## PhB (May 31, 2011)

Hello! Browsing these forums after a long long time. It's good to see that this place i still alive.

Anyway, I am from Assam and I am studying and working for my degree in Architecture.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 31, 2011)

lol..Welcome back to TDF


----------



## thetechfreak (May 31, 2011)

welcme back


----------



## braindead (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi all, studying in Bangalore. Likes tech and girls . 
Eating my head away at CTC


----------



## sygeek (Jun 14, 2011)

Welcome to TDF, you won't find many girls here.


----------



## ahd (Jun 14, 2011)

^ I wonder if there are any at all


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 14, 2011)

there are a few girls but not so active (talking to 2-3 till now).


----------



## deathwish (Jun 14, 2011)

My friend introduced me to this forum a few years ago. Only a couple of days ago did I actually come back and start relishing the active tech-talk constantly floating around this forum. This time, I intend to stay!

Since this is an introduction thread, I might as well introduce myself. I am studying Computer Engineering at Amity University, Noida. Btw, never EVER even think of pursuing your education at any level over there. Horrible place. Anyhow, I'm entering my third year now, and realized how blank I am about anything to do with the subject I am supposed to be studying. 

Love playing the guitar (read: reason for lack of knowledge in my chosen field), football, and literature. I have an active interest in programming, and I intend to learn alot more about it (courtesy TDF of course!).

So keep rocking. I'll see ya'll around! \m/


----------



## mukeshgupta (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi All

I am a newbie and wish to learn a bit and have some fun in your community.

best!


----------



## Achuth (Jun 22, 2011)

returnin to TDF after some time . bcoz of CTC  
but this time im not goin bakk


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi all,
I am Vignesh hailing from Roorkee. I have completed my 12th and am eager to get into college.
I have been reading Digit for the last 1.5 years. I am decently active on some other forums like cnet etc. I hope to enjoy my stay in TDF.


----------



## Alok (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi!
This is Alok Awasthi from Lucknow.
Gaming and tech maniac.
B.Tech 1st year.

Username is not as peculiar as u see. Just reverse it Kola->Alok and following no. Is a hint to password


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome to all 
enjoy here!


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi guys this is abhinav from sonebhadra, u.p got registerd in TDF nearly a month ago but i am introduing me now(lazyness). I am working in LIC as a development officer. I mostly view TDF through my mobile.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 20, 2011)

^^  Welcome to TDF!!!! We will enjoy your stay here


----------



## neha (Aug 5, 2011)

hi this is neha.....
going to send yr..
gonna take a few intro..
well still ready to give mine ryt now....

new to thinkdigit.com and quite happy to learn a few good things over here...


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 5, 2011)

welcome to TDF Neha  keep posting.


----------



## sygeek (Aug 5, 2011)

neha said:


> hi this is neha.....
> going to send yr..
> gonna take a few intro..
> well still ready to give mine ryt now....
> ...


Welcome to TDF. Here, take a look at the rules.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 6, 2011)

hi i am new here too.dont know what to do.what kind of forum is this.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 6, 2011)

After reading this forum for last 1 year, I've decided to register. 
Personally, I'm  a 4th year engg student in computer science, part of TBDEV dev team, and jQueary core dev/disigner.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome to TDF 

Read the rules and enjoy your stay


----------



## ashravi (Aug 6, 2011)

hey guys 
I  am ashravi 20 years old  a student


----------



## Tenida (Aug 6, 2011)

^^Welcome To TDF Buddy


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 10, 2011)

ashravi said:


> hey guys
> I  am ashravi 20 years old  a student



Welcome to TDF. BE active, read, and learn more & more.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 10, 2011)

ashravi said:


> hey guys
> I  am ashravi 20 years old  a student



Hi Ashravi 
Welcome


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 11, 2011)

welcome guys !


----------



## ashravi (Aug 11, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Hi Ashravi
> Welcome



Thank you so much sarath 
most of the things discussed go above my head but it is informative ,i am kinda learning new new things


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 11, 2011)

keep reading threads and take part in discussion, things will start enter your head


----------



## Sarath (Aug 12, 2011)

ashravi said:


> Thank you so much sarath
> most of the things discussed go above my head but it is informative ,i am kinda learning new new things



You are most welcome here. Everyone here will help you in your journey into the tech world.

I was in your shoes a few months ago. I will pass on mine to you and steal someone else's in due time


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 12, 2011)

Welcome to TDF @ashravi


----------



## neha (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks a lot...






sygeek said:


> welcome to tdf. here, take a look at the rules.


----------



## MohsinMan99 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello! New member here!
This is Mohsin here, nicknamed MM99 by my friends for some reason I don't know hence my username.

I wish to be an active member of the commnity and hopefully help others as well in the process. I have been reading Digit since 2007 and it's awesome!!!

Hope you guys go easy on me!


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey Guys .

I am new here


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 19, 2011)

welcome to this thread vicky 

@Mohsin , welcome to TDF


----------



## Tenida (Aug 19, 2011)

Welcome to TDF Mohsinman99


----------



## MohsinMan99 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

MohsinMan99 said:


> Hello! New member here!
> This is Mohsin here, nicknamed MM99 by my friends for some reason I don't know hence my username.
> 
> I wish to be an active member of the commnity and hopefully help others as well in the process. I have been reading Digit since 2007 and it's awesome!!!
> ...



Welcome 
HAve a great time here


----------



## mariner_5147 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello guys,
Let me (re)introduce myself.
Am an tech enthusiast coming back to this forum after a looooong time. Joined in 2004, had some good time and then moved somewhere else.
Looking forward to this place, which once used to be my favorite.
Cheers!!


----------



## Sarath (Aug 31, 2011)

Welcome back then. 2004, thats a long time ago.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 31, 2011)

Welcome back *Mariner_5147*.


----------



## aryanraj (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi guys

I m here to learn something new.

Hope we will learn it together.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 3, 2011)

Welcome to TDF


----------



## arunlakra15 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello ThinkDigitians,

I am a Computer Science Student who takes interest in everything related to computers, and make friends too 

I love reading tech magazines and learning about web designing and windows application development. 

Over and Out


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 5, 2011)

Welcome to TDF 

Read The Rules and Enjoy your stay


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 6, 2011)

arunlakra15 said:


> Hello ThinkDigitians,
> 
> I am a Computer Science Student who takes interest in everything related to computers, and make friends too
> 
> ...



Welcome to TDF!!


----------



## SlashDK (Sep 6, 2011)

Welcome to TDF everyone


----------



## bond_bhai (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello! I have been reading Digit since my college days and that was long ago!! It was called Chip back then, I guess they parted ways and then came Digit. Digit got better and Better. 
I had registered to this forum earlier, but lost my user id/mail id, but been reading the forums as a guest. Registered again now, hopefully it will be a nice journey!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 8, 2011)

Welcome to TDF again 

Read the rules, many of them has been polished.

Enjoy your stay


----------



## avichandana20000 (Sep 13, 2011)

let me introduce myself also.

avijit sinha from kol. i am a familyman and work as a MIS in THE BIGGEST TELECOM sector in INDIA.USERID: my+wife name and date of marriage(with extra zero). And avatar pic is my daughter.

learned lots of concept and always obliged for the same.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome Avijit. Learn and contribute.

Cheers!


----------



## abhijangda (Sep 13, 2011)

welcome everyone


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 14, 2011)

Welcome to TDF @avijit 
Have a good stay


----------



## virajk (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello guys, let me introduce myself.

My name is Viraj kamat and I am from Goa.I am a computer engineer and a tech enthusiast. By profession I'm a web developer. I'm here to learn, interact with all the techies around.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 17, 2011)

Welcome to TDF. 

Read the Rules

Enjoy your stay


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 1, 2011)

Hello TDF Members,
                           My Name is Himanshu Jain & I'm a regular reader of Digit Magazine. My age is 14; looks like i'm the only kid on this forum.  I'm here to learn & share new things.


----------



## Krow (Nov 1, 2011)

Loads of people your age and younger here. Hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 2, 2011)

I hope new joinees who joined after 10 Oct has gone through the TDF secret ceremony with your local TDF community in your area....


----------



## ico (Nov 2, 2011)

MyGeekTips said:


> Hello TDF Members,
> My Name is Himanshu Jain & I'm a regular reader of Digit Magazine. My age is 14; looks like i'm the only kid on this forum.  I'm here to learn & share new things.


welcome.


----------



## Winter (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello everyone ! Tejas here, a techie guy and a musician and an audiophile and what not  A fun loving guy who loves to discuss things be it computer-related or not.Looking forward to share knowledge, make friends and hey, TDF has a great bazaar too.Cheers !


----------



## Alok (Dec 4, 2011)

^^welcome Tejas[Winter]                             .


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome here Winter


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 4, 2011)

Winter said:


> Hello everyone ! Tejas here, a techie guy and a musician and an audiophile and what not  A fun loving guy who loves to discuss things be it computer-related or not.Looking forward to share knowledge, make friends and hey, TDF has a great bazaar too.Cheers !



Welcome Winter to TDF in the season of winter.


----------



## Winter (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanx guys


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Rynxm_GQEsI[/YOUTUBE]
500 Miles with Lyrics - YouTube
When I wake up well i know
im gunna be im gunna be 
the man who wakes up next to you!

When i go out yeah i know i know
im gunna be im gunna be 
the man who goes along with you.............. 

Hi guys this is Anant here.. m a computer enthusiast. computer organization & architecture / OSs / assembly language / C fascinate me... have lil bit of experience in these fields - currently working on x86 multi-core image compression....


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 10, 2011)

Welcome and why did u have to put a video (that too not ur video intro) in ur introduction post?


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey hellow everyone at Digitforums. My name is Suraj and I live in Pune. I'm building a new Rig from my first salary(first 4months salary to be precise). I didn't know there was an Introduction thread or would've introduced myself some days ago. I was a Digit reader some 3yrs ago but since it's price has gone up I can't afford it(not that it's price isn't justified). Now that I've got a job I can subscribe it once again. This site has been very helpful since I joined it. It's almost like I got Digit back free of cost.


----------



## Alok (Dec 12, 2011)

Welcome.   . .    .    .    .   .   .   .   .


----------



## AmpleNM (Dec 12, 2011)

Greetings!!
This is AmpleNM...A TeKKy geek in being..


----------



## calibz (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi everybody,
Calibz here. I'm from Kolkata and currenlty pursuing my B.Tech degree. Looking forward to making friends, learning a thing or two and having a good time here.


----------



## Alok (Dec 17, 2011)

Welcome *calibz* and *AmpleNM* . . Enjoy here.


----------



## revolt (Dec 26, 2011)

The name is enough no need for introduction.


----------



## pramudit (Dec 31, 2011)

i am a NOOB... i study in class 12th... C++ student....  like gaming and tweaking...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 31, 2011)

Welcome to TDF 

Don't forget to read the Rules and FAQ's.

Enjoy your stay


----------



## CA50 (Dec 31, 2011)

@pramudit, welcome to TDF, enjoy your stay


----------



## henry_jones77 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hello guys, I name is Henry.
How is everyone doing today


----------



## Alok (Jan 5, 2012)

Hello Henry ! WELCOME.


----------



## devx (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey everyone hello., this is devagya i'm introducing myself after a month anyways i'm a Digit reader + TDF fan + tech geek too + computer enthusiast + hardcore gamer + pursuing B.C.A and a career in IT Security and at present i'm Mainstream Ethical Hacker(Too far from CEH).,


----------



## CA50 (Jan 6, 2012)

^ Welcome to TDF


----------



## vanilla18 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi! I am vanilla here....


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome to TDF.

Don't forget to read *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/rules-announcements/147454-forum-rules-updated-december-15-2011-a.html and *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/rules-announcements/150151-faq-answers-new-members.html before proceeding 

Enjoy your stay


----------



## rubina123 (Jan 9, 2012)

*Hi,*

Welcome all of u here.I am Rubina.I am new here.I wish we must have fun in this forum............


----------



## Alok (Jan 9, 2012)

Sure. You'll have fun. Welcome


----------



## theserpent (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello everyone,
Im 17 year old..A commerce student(No maths ) in 11th(State board)


----------



## akash_roy (Jan 11, 2012)

*Hi Friends....*

Hello friends,
I am Akash Roy. I am a newbie in this forum. I am a web developer as well as Internet marketing professional. I want to interact to u all and want some technical discussion. I think i will be benefited from this discussions. And you peoples are also welcome if u need any help from my side.

Thanking you all;
Akash


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Hi Friends....*

Welcome to TDF 

Don't forget to read the *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/rules-announcements/147454-forum-rules-updated-december-15-2011-a.html and *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/rules-announcements/150151-faq-answers-new-members.html

Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Hi Friends....*

Welcome to TDF. 

Follow the forum rules and enjoy your stay.


----------



## tusharkeshri (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi i am tushar currently im in noida shifted here in october


----------



## Alok (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome ! Read below and Follow rules , enjoy your stay.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/rules-announcements/147454-forum-rules-updated-january-26-2012-a.html


----------



## Ajax Ascendant (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey guys! I'm Arnab, from Delhi! I'm 22, kinda geeky, and pretty interested in movies, music, books and gaming.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome Ajax. What kinda movies you like? From your username it's evident that you like to code, isn't it?

We hope you would like your stay. Just don't spam the forum with noobish posts like, LOL!! 
Just kidding...  Only please read the rules mentioned above by Kola2842.


----------



## Ajax Ascendant (Feb 2, 2012)

Uh, well, actually...I'm a total noob at code. Ajax is the Greek hero, not the computer language 

I like action movies, spy movies, science fiction...you name it, I like it  I've even been accused of watching romance movies! Proviso, though: I watch only English movies.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 2, 2012)

warm welcome to all newbies


----------



## GamerKP (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello!
I am Koustav from Kolkata,westbengal.
will be 18 on this 20th february,2012.Appearing Higher Secondary Exam this year.
Theres a lot to learn 
Happy to be here.


sorry but just want to say this:I hate my country because nothing is avialable here,plus people being mean,e:g-if someone got hurt or dies in accident then people's first duty is they take out the mobile phone from his pocket.And i hope that a doller could be a lil cheaper than now.

good to at least gamers helping each other here,because they dont live in a cage.

happy to be here! 
Sorry if i said anything wrong.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi GamerP... trust me, you are going to have a lot of fun here! 

And you didn't say anything wrong! You were being honest and right! Welcome to TDF!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 4, 2012)

Welcome to TDF GamerKP 

Don't forget to read the Rules and Sticky Threads before moving further.

BTW Where do you stay in Kolkata??


----------



## sekhar.mld (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi everybody.
This is Palash Das from Malda, Westbengal.
I love Movies,music, electronic gadgets.
Recently i bought Asus z68v pro with i5-2500k .
Once i was a Gamer. But my physical condition is not so good for gaming.(suffering from AS) 

TDF helped many times before. Now i am member of it


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to TDF 

Enjoy your stay 

Have fun.


----------



## Krow (Feb 5, 2012)

sekhar.mld said:


> Hi everybody.
> This is Palash Das from Malda, Westbengal.
> I love Movies,music, electronic gadgets.
> Recently i bought Asus z68v pro with i5-2500k .
> ...


*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ankylosing_spondylitis Is it this one?

Enjoy your stay here.


----------



## sekhar.mld (Feb 5, 2012)

That is correct..


----------



## sekhar.mld (Feb 5, 2012)

My nick name is palash and my school name is Chandrasekhar. That is why my username is sekhar.mld
I would love if someone address me as sekhar.
done with my name 


@Krow: yes, you have the right link for AS.


----------



## Alok (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome..


----------



## GamerKP (Feb 6, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Welcome to TDF GamerKP
> 
> Don't forget to read the Rules and Sticky Threads before moving further.
> 
> BTW Where do you stay in Kolkata??



Thanks.the best way to say i live near the DSP resthouses beside the inox forum.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice..!! I'm from South Kolkata : Tollygunge.


----------



## stefani88 (Feb 9, 2012)

*hi all*

Hi
My name is Shirley Sandra
I am 18 yrs old
Student
Love to watch movies
Have some big dreams in mind.


----------



## d3p (Feb 9, 2012)

^ Welcome....

Are you a Girl ???


----------



## Vyom (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello stefani88.  Welcome to the forum.
Don't mind d3p. He's a little blunt sometimes!


----------



## GTX OC (Feb 17, 2012)

Ahoy there everyone . My name is Shreyan . Avid gamer(not so much now as my exams are approaching ) and tech enthusiast .


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hello I am Suhit and I like cats very much coz cats are awesome.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 17, 2012)

^^ Hell yeah! They are! I love cats more than anything!! 

And welcome Shreyan !


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 19, 2012)

Vyom said:


> ^^ Hell yeah! They are! *I love cats more than anything!!*
> 
> And welcome Shreyan !



*high five*


----------



## patrick4 (Feb 21, 2012)

hi all.. i am about a month old to this forums and i just stumbled upon this thread 

by passion i am a gamer and by profession i am a graphics design consultant. i was deep in the gaming scene about 5 years back (CS, DoTA, W3 TFT) until an intervention from my near and dear ones persuaded me to take a different path..

still, old habbits die hard.. and what i really want to do over the next 8 to 10 years is to give back to the gaming community..

I got thru middle and high school doing just the bare minimum.. really freaking minimum (== 35%) .. yet with a whole lot of conviction i managed to do something useful. Completed BA (psychology major), then MBA (HR, human behavior) and now pursuing my doctorate (digital psych, gaming psych and 2 more undecided papers)

Work and research keeps me occupied all week and during weekends i kick back and play PC games.. waiting for some really good mmorpg to put my grey matter to work 

I go by many names.. Moksha, Stan, noobie, axil, necroLorD, DrAke, Cani, Patrick, Rakesh and a whole lot more.. stay in bangalore.. 24 laps round the sun.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome to TDF patrick4.


----------



## hostmasti (Feb 25, 2012)

Its hostmasti staff from bangalore


----------



## Alok (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome. Follow rules  and enjoy your stay.


----------



## koolent (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi.. Its Kush Mishra I am here for a really long time but stasrted to use TDF about a month ago.. It feels great ..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome to TDF..!! Enjoy your stay 

Have Fun 

Don't forget to read Rules..!!


----------



## koolent (Mar 1, 2012)

Yup.. I will not..


----------



## Alan.Wake (Mar 2, 2012)

My name is Alan Wake, I’m a writer.

I’ve always had a vivid imagination but this dream unsettled me, it was wild and dark and weird, even by my standards. So yes, it began with a dream.

I need to get to a certain light house quickly.


----------



## suresh123 (Mar 3, 2012)

I am new on this website and what i found on this is that its a very interesting site and has very interesting things to know about.I am very happy to be a part of this site and I am here to share my views.Hope you all will appreciate me.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Mar 3, 2012)

Alan.Wake said:


> My name is Alan Wake, I’m a writer.
> 
> I’ve always had a vivid imagination but this dream unsettled me, it was wild and dark and weird, even by my standards. So yes, it began with a dream.
> 
> I need to get to a certain light house quickly.





suresh123 said:


> I am new on this website and what i found on this is that its a very interesting site and has very interesting things to know about.I am very happy to be a part of this site and I am here to share my views.Hope you all will appreciate me.



Welcome to TDF!!! Enjoy your stay here.


----------



## Alok (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome Alan Wake and Suresh...


----------



## koolent (Mar 3, 2012)

Well brothers.. This place is a whole lot of fun..

Have fun and make friends and you will automatically learn a lot more about tech than ever before..


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2012)

Alan.Wake said:


> My name is Alan Wake, I’m a writer.
> 
> I’ve always had a vivid imagination but this dream unsettled me, it was wild and dark and weird, even by my standards. So yes, it began with a dream.
> 
> I need to get to a certain light house quickly.


Hurry along, before digit zombies come to get you, raaahhhh.


----------



## Theodre (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi friends,

         My name is nikinfour (Nikhil Prabhakar)... Am a newbie in the forum (yes it took two months to post in this forum) ... And am a big fan of diGiT who lost my way to Thinkdigit forum


----------



## koolent (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome welcome and welcome to the forum


----------



## theserpent (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome all  Enjoy your stay in TDF.


----------



## rahulbasu (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi,

I'm a noob who, unfortunately, has a bunch of 5 year old PCs to manage. Looking forward to interacting on this forum.

Rahul


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi everyone.


----------



## SudhirBhati (Mar 9, 2012)

hi
my name is Sudhir Bhati
i m from New Delhi and i m new to this forum....


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 9, 2012)

rahulbasu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a noob who, unfortunately, has a bunch of 5 year old PCs to manage. Looking forward to interacting on this forum.
> 
> Rahul





Dragonslayer said:


> Hi everyone.





SudhirBhati said:


> hi
> my name is Sudhir Bhati
> i m from New Delhi and i m new to this forum....





Welcome to TDF 

Enjoy your stay 

Don't forget to read the rules and sticky threads before asking any question.


----------



## korn72 (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey All !

Just saw this forum when i was trying to acquire my new pair of headphones. Its just great !!

Apparently, I am Right Off the Assembly Line !! 

Well, by profession I am a Storage Engineer ( studied engineering with Electronics as my Major ) with about 7 years of work Ex. settled in Bangalore. I love technology and closely follow the latest, the smallest, the fastest and the other -ests in the field of Electronics

I have been obsessed with Cellphones and Headphones for quite sometime now and dont even rememeber the number of cellphones I've used. ( Thanks to my dealer in Hyderabad  )

Lookin forward to learn and share with you guys !

Cheers !

KoRn


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 10, 2012)

Welcome to TDF 

Enjoy your stay


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 10, 2012)

Welcome everybody's


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi, I am Commander Shawnzer and this is my favourite thread on the citadel
(if u find the name too long just type shawnzer)


----------



## mayurthemad (Mar 10, 2012)

Hello everyone  I am mayurthemad and new to this forum. I want to learn about technology as much as possible.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 10, 2012)

Welcome to TDF CommanderShawnzer and mayurthemad 

Don't forget to read the rules


----------



## sincerelaugh (Mar 22, 2012)

my name is kshitij........i love playing computer games.....


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 22, 2012)

Welcome here sincerelaugh.


----------



## audiophilic (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Guys,
My name is John. Glad to be part of the community


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 22, 2012)

well its quite a long time since i m here but u guys dont know my orignal name?
i am pankaj currently inbetween 11-12 science(depends on results)
love gaming,animes,movies science and technology...
i currently in jodhpur(rajasthan) well i have been to many places had so many friends but left them bcoz father is in iaf..
lived in dibrugarh,tinsukia(assam)
allahabad(UP)
Srinagar(j&k)
gurgaon(haryana)

had made friends and left..hope tdf will never leave me.....


----------



## s.shekhar90 (Mar 23, 2012)

hi this is Shashank
and i wanted to know which section to go to if you want to post about blogs and stuff??
and im not sure what a trackback is so ive written wt i understand!!!


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 23, 2012)

s.shekhar90 said:


> hi this is Shashank
> and i wanted to know which section to go to if you want to post about blogs and stuff??
> and im not sure what a trackback is so ive written wt i understand!!!



chit-chat..


----------



## theserpent (Mar 23, 2012)

audiophilic said:


> Hi Guys,
> My name is John. Glad to be part of the community



Hey John welcome To TDF .
Enjoy your Stay.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 23, 2012)

s.shekhar90 said:


> hi this is Shashank
> and i wanted to know which section to go to if you want to post about blogs and stuff??
> and im not sure what a trackback is so ive written wt i understand!!!



Welcome here Shashank! 

Post about blogs and realted things in- Internet WWW section


----------



## amjath (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi Geeks,
This is Amjath. Working as a Software Engineer in Chennai.


----------



## Alok (Mar 23, 2012)

Welcome ! Follow rules and enjoy.


----------



## thinkjamil (Mar 23, 2012)

Hello everybuddy, I am Jamil Ahmed from Guwahati persuing my Btech in CSE in GU. But don't take me for programming only, i am abusive player of FPS (yet don't use cheats). But then again I have never tried CS ...I hope to keep track with u all.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 23, 2012)

^^ welcome to ThinkDigit Forum Jamil  i am also from Ghy. About to complete my degree in CSE from GIMT.


----------



## thinkjamil (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank u ...and m pleased to find someone from here and specially from GIMT..I have few friends at GIMT..Even made it to GIMT for 2014 batch...but then took a drop hoping better ...still things remain same..

I guess thats what we call a "network" except its spun by us as guided by god rather then spider guided by instincts.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 25, 2012)

Welcome to ThinkDigit Forum jamil!


----------



## thinkjamil (Mar 25, 2012)

thank you master chief..pleased to see you here.

master chief, do you have any plan of getting back to pc agian?? we haven't seen you in pc platform since halo 2. . .        jj


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 25, 2012)

^^ still AEC is lot better than GIMT or other private institutes.


----------



## thinkjamil (Mar 26, 2012)

NO doubt.. In few ways its even better then iitg..e.g cost, distance from my residence, etc..
but here in IST GU, we do have some advantages like massive number of professors and M.techs, no ragging, and offcourse no stairs to climb 

but uniforms is quite school like. Heard it is goin to go fully under govt. in that case its status will rise and fees will diminish.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 27, 2012)

@Jesse Chen This is our Official Introduction Thread. I've moved and merged your post 

Welcome to TDF


----------



## Rayford kinney (Apr 4, 2012)

*New member introduction!!*

Hello friends,

I would like to introducing to this forum, myself Rayford Kinney. I am a regular reader to this forum. I found this forum very informative and interesting and gain more knowledge to this forum. Hope if anybody friends are suggest me and cooperate about this topics. Thank you to accepting me as a member of to this community.

Best regards,
Rayford


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 4, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 4, 2012)

Rayford kinney said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I would like to introducing to this forum, myself Rayford Kinney. I am a regular reader to this forum. I found this forum very informative and interesting and gain more knowledge to this forum. Hope if anybody friends are suggest me and cooperate about this topics. Thank you to accepting me as a member of to this community.
> 
> ...



Welcome to TDF.

Don't forget to read the Rules. Enjoy your stay 

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: New member introduction!!*



Rayford kinney said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I would like to introducing to this forum, myself Rayford Kinney. I am a regular reader to this forum. I found this forum very informative and interesting and gain more knowledge to this forum. Hope if anybody friends are suggest me and cooperate about this topics. Thank you to accepting me as a member of to this community.
> 
> ...



Welcome to TDF
BTW what does this line mean? 


> Hope if anybody friends are suggest me and cooperate about this topics


----------



## KennyDalglish (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Meet me, I am a new member introduce to this community. I have more interest in Kenny Dalglish . I am very much excited to take part of discussion. Hope if anybody friends are suggest me and cooperate about this topics. thank you to accepting me as a member of to this community.

Thanks in advance
Kenny Dalglish


----------



## Sarath (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Introduction New Member Here !!*

Wrong section. Moving it.

Read the rules and enjoy your stay here.


----------



## GungaDin (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi, Im the newbie Im 22 years old, how you guys doing?


----------



## Arrow-> (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi everyone.I was just surfing and found this forum.


----------



## ybtechie (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi! im ybtechie, almost at the end of 3rd year Comp Sci Engg! i have been reading digit for quite a few yrs now, till engg took up all my time! im here for my random doubts that nobody seems 2 be able to answer!


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 25, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## spiral (Apr 29, 2012)

sup im spiral


----------



## suresh123 (May 16, 2012)

Hi friends 

My name is Suresh.I am an engineering student.I like playing video games,reading novels.


----------



## hellboygr8 (May 19, 2012)

Hi all, I am an Engineering student from BITS Pilani. I am an UX/UI designer.


----------



## Nithu (May 19, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## TheSloth (May 25, 2012)

Hi,I am Swapnil.I finished BCA,now have to join a college for MCA.I love programming(still learning) and soccer,but i like Street soccer more.


----------



## haaiamerica (Jun 2, 2012)

Hello I am Joseph from India, studying diploma in computer application.


----------



## rupasagar1 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi mates this is harish from india, am a SEO and am very much interested in this forum.


----------



## MohsinMan99 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello everyone. This is MM99, returning after nearly an year. The newest issue of digit and my ever increasing hunger for tech are the reasons for taking this decision.


----------



## Alok (Jun 7, 2012)

Welcome everyone, follow rules and enjoy your stay.


----------



## sandalwood (Jun 9, 2012)

am sandalwood.. from Karnataka. great fan of Indian Cinema


----------



## aasshhuu (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello Every1.. I'm Ashu From New Delhi


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 10, 2012)

Welcome to TDF 

Enjoy your stay 

Don't forget to read the Rules and FAQ's (Link on my signature)


----------



## prometheus (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi all,
just posted a query @ Buying advice- Laptop.

Hope my post is approved asap and somebody helps me out 
Thanks & Regards,
Prometheus


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 19, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## Nue (Jul 1, 2012)

Hello everyone! I've been on TDF couple of times but decided to register just yesterday. I love computers and tech and also I'm an anime freak. I'm currently in FY BCA. Not really good at making introductions and such. Well, hope to see you guys in the forums. Later ^_^


----------



## Alok (Jul 1, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## nat1onal (Jul 5, 2012)

Hello everyone. I have joined(finally). 

I am a digit reader for past 4 yrs. Thank You.


----------



## Alok (Jul 5, 2012)

Welcome 

Read rules and faq.


----------



## Ryan Ron (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Friends, nice to meet you. I am newbie here and I am here because I want to share my thoughts and learn something new.


----------



## Alok (Aug 18, 2012)

Welcome mate , learn and enjoy.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 18, 2012)

Alok said:


> Welcome
> 
> Read rules and faq.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 18, 2012)

Yo folks...Now a days I'm Addicted to TDF more than FB WTF? is goin on????


----------



## aaruni (Aug 18, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Yo folks...Now a days I'm Addicted to TDF more than FB WTF? is goin on????



Same here! But isn't this  ?


----------



## utsar7 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi guys! I'm Utkarsh, pursuing B.Tech, Computer Sc. in 2nd year from DCE
I'm into web development an a bit of coding,new to this forum, So any help will be appreciated


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 26, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Oct 20, 2012)

This is the first time that i am posting at a forum,here it  goes
HI i am an hardcore gamer and i am building my first ever gaming pc,till i week back i didnt even knew the term BIOS but thanks to thinkdigit i am near the end of my build... you will see me asking a lot of questions (even stupid ones) so bear with me.
p.s what is track back?


----------



## aaruni (Oct 20, 2012)

Welcome to tdf!
Congo on your near-complete build.
And, are you sure that you are not confusing track back with back track ?
Back track is a linux distribution.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 20, 2012)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> p.s what is track back?



TrackBacks



aaruni said:


> And, are you sure that you are not confusing track back with back track ?



Nope


----------



## aaruni (Oct 20, 2012)

@dasing.sujay : thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## Binary_Hero (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey guys!!! Its me , remember me??
Of course not. 
Just a 9th grade student with avid interests in Open Source and programming. My dream is to make some awesome video games for the world to enjoy. 
My name is Nilanjan Majumder and live in Amravati, Maharashtra. 
Feel free to ask anything and answer everything.


----------



## aaruni (Nov 5, 2012)

welcome to the forum. enjoy your stay here and behave yourself...


----------



## Anorion (Nov 5, 2012)

Binary_Hero said:


> Just a 9th grade student with avid interests in Open Source and programming. My dream is to make some awesome video games for the world to enjoy.


wow. that's real good. have fun.


----------



## Binary_Hero (Nov 5, 2012)

aaruni said:


> welcome to the forum. enjoy your stay here and behave yourself...


Don't worry I am a wall behaved child 
I regularly do my homework on technology.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 5, 2012)

Who is that in your avatar ?


----------



## Binary_Hero (Nov 8, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Who is that in your avatar ?


That's Michael Laudrup, Danish Footballer.


----------



## Krow (Nov 9, 2012)

Binary_Hero said:


> That's Michael Laudrup, Danish Footballer.



And Swansea manager.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks you's.


----------



## Flash (Nov 9, 2012)

> hellboygr8
> haiiamerica
> nat1onal (reminds me of Fata1ty)
> NiGHtfUrY
> Binary_Hero



User handles are very creative nowadays. Welcome all.
No offense to other newbies. I just picked ^ fancy names.


----------



## snap (Apr 16, 2013)

hi all! long time reader but finally became a member, i am from hyderabad.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi Friends I'm Arif from Chennai, Doing CS engineering 2nd year.. I really love think digit forum..n happy to be part of it


----------



## amjath (Apr 19, 2013)

snap said:


> hi all! long time reader but finally became a member, i am from hyderabad and currently studying BBA 1st year. sorry for bumping





ariftwister said:


> Hi Friends I'm Arif from Chennai, Doing CS engineering 2nd year.. I really love think digit forum..n happy to be part of it



Welcome both, this really is a great place. Enjoy


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 19, 2013)

Welcome snap  & ariftwister. Hope you enjoy your stay here.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm not a new member, but I discovered that there exists an introduction thread on TDF so decided to do the formality


----------



## amjath (Apr 19, 2013)

^ So what come on introduce Yourself


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 19, 2013)

Although I've been a member for sometime now I thought i'd introduce myself anyway.

I am a Batfan and a extreme Nintendo fan. I love videogames especially Strategy and RPGs. IMO, Post-quake FPSs can go kill themselves.

I dislike Microsoft and hate Valve. 

i enjoy anime, manga and monster hunting. I prefer gameplay focused games over cinematics focused games, leading to my love of Nintendo and Japanese games in general. I am a avid follower of technology and love to see new innovations. 

I tend to enjoy new gameplay experiences as long as they are backed by good games. 

I think DRM is one of the worst evils on GP computers.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi.Digital Fragger here

Favorite sub forums on tdf : gamerz, chitchat
Favorite website: reddit
Favorite games: CSGO, Frozen Synapse, Faerie Solitaire, Portal 
Favorite music: Electronic Dance, Soulful House


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi! I'm Shiva Kanth.

I am active in the PC components / TDF Playdate / chit chat forums. I joined TDF in March 2013. I am a avid reader. I read all types of books except horror. I read when ever I get time. I am a causal gamer. I got to now a lot of games through the TDF PD thread. I reccomend it to all new comers for multiplayer games. There is a multiplayer game every week and anyone can join, including noobs.

Shiva


----------



## Flash (Jun 18, 2013)

^ and i do add Shiva to every post of mine..

Welcome though!


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi,I am a cat


----------



## Flash (Jun 18, 2013)

One question for the cat: *Did you like the movie "Catwoman"? *


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi,I'm the Prophet.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 19, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> One question for the cat: *Did you like the movie "Catwoman"? *



Ab tak nahi dekha.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 19, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> One question for the cat: *Did you like the movie "Catwoman"? *



how can you determine the gender from the photo of the cat?


----------



## Flash (Jun 19, 2013)

Gollum said:


> how can you determine the gender from the photo of the cat?


Its not about the gender. It's about the movie.
The movie is one of the "Worst superhero movie" error.

Since he said axes is cat, i asked whether axes has/had any liking for the "Catwoman".


----------



## Arjun_M (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello Digitians, I am a freelance digital artist, and I create art for games, books and promotional material. I work alone, and these days, completely digitally (even my pencil sketches are on a Wacom), but I still love paper and pencil- it's a lot healthier. I'm in digital arts, because I love it, and it takes a lot less investment than, say, a profession like motor-racing or flying helicopters or modifying and testing cars and bikes, and gets more money than, possibly, playing in a rock band that isn't alternative or electronica, and is cleaner than animal rescue and care volunteer duty (all of these interest me a lot). I love machines, and became an engineer precisely for that- but found myself being whisked into something I never liked- writing code and softie solutions- and eventually ended up as a digital artist. And of course, I love 3-D sculpting, digital painting, scale modelling and (had to sneak this in) classic metal (I mean classic, not extreme).

There's a lot I can learn on these forums- what music player and headphone combo is good for a workout (because I find the music in gyms very numbing and sedative), how can I set up a full sound system of better quality at home without burning up cash/credit reserves and occupying too much space, how I can enhance my experience of working as a digital artist a lot better, what flat TV is best for me and what's the best real-life simulation hardware and software for cars, bikes, planes, helicopters (but not boats and starships)- and who loves martial arts videogames, comics and action animation from the past- stretched into today. Oops, that's two big paragraphs. More later.


----------



## Flash (Jul 4, 2013)

Welcome, Arjun.
Eager to see your works in tdf..


----------



## Anish (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi welcome to tdf


----------



## RohanM (Jul 9, 2013)

Just exploring & found this... btw my name is on the top left of this post...


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 9, 2013)

Gollum said:


> how can you determine the gender from the photo of the cat?



Can't tell.

And Welcome Rohan.


----------



## john117 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi!
I am Adithya from bangalore.
Been stalking the forum for a while,decided to join yesterday.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 9, 2013)

^lurker eh? welcome and have fun


----------



## john117 (Jul 10, 2013)

^thank you!
Infact,ive been a guest visitor since 2006.makes me a very old lurker at that 
Gleaned all the information i wanted and have learnt a lot too.Hope to contribute my mite to the forum.


----------



## napster (Jul 14, 2013)

*Napster*



Anorion said:


> This thread is particularly for the newcomers, get in here and let everyone know who you are


 Hi my name is Vahid Patel A.K.A Napster and I am not that kind of geek but I am proud of myself in this world.


----------



## DVJex (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey , I'm Digvijay.
Not really a regular here since i'm usually gaming or watching something. Or wasting time attending college.
Only used the HP Pavilion G6-.. Thread for a while now but started browsing the rest of the forums recently.


----------



## sahil1033 (Sep 8, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> ^ and i do add Shiva to every post of mine..
> 
> Welcome though!




So, I'm Sahil Singh from Patna. I've been a reader of digit since 2006 or 2007 i guess.
That's all folks.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Sep 9, 2013)

Just clicked the *What's New ?* tab at the top and then headed over to this thread.

I'm really bad at this. Even my FB *about me* page is mostly blank 

So, I'm a recent B.Tech(ECE) grad... and you know the drill, I'm looking for a job 

Much before reading the Digit mag I used to read the Chip mag during my school days. Not that I had a preference for Chip but there was no concept of a community over there. I never realized that the Digit people were such a thriving species of geeks  So I quickly switched to Digit and the stay is worth my time. The best thing is that its comfortable. Unlike those forums where you have people flaming and blaming each other this is a much more refined place to hang out.

That's pretty much it...

On the geeky side though, I've been into PC components as I've grown up playing games like AOE and CS 1.6...currently I got hooked on to Dota and couldn't get off it 

The mobile segment suddenly picked pace and after registering at XDA the world never looked the same again  It really helps to study technology....especially if you enjoy coding. I'm not really expert at it but I'm getting the hang of it....it really is a shame if you find some kid doing what you intended to do but didn't for some reason(even though they have no experience,but still) 

The other(and final) geeky thing that I had gotten myself into was, well.... Arduino  I'm known as Digital.Engine over there but haven't really contributed anything worth mentioning, so  But I suggest anyone who's into that should get his dirty with assembly and trust me its fun.... especially if you get involved with these guys over at Hack a Day

Hmmm....looking up it seems this wasn't really an introduction at all. But then again I'm bad at this, so that's it


----------



## Vyom (Sep 9, 2013)

I think you did a very nice job at introducing yourself. Better than most of many. 
So, welcome to the forum.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 11, 2013)

*Chaitanya* from Varanasi (also known as Benaras/Banaras n referred to as "Kashi" in ancient texts), Uttar Pradesh. 
Addicted to Internet in a very bad way! Tomorrow I have to leave & here I am typing instead of packing .
I realized that the one movie which I can watch over & over again & not get bored was Terminator 2: Judgement Day. Actually, HBO made me realize .  Hence the handle.


----------



## sscomp32 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi I am Suyash Swaroop from Patna. I have been a digit reader from 2010 . I am currently an MCA student.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 11, 2014)

sscomp32 said:


> Hi I am Suyash Swaroop from Patna. I have been a digit reader from 2010 . I am currently an MCA student.



Welcome to the board 

Read the rules (link in my signature) before participating in forum discussions..!!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi I am BSSunil from Hyderabad. I have been a digit reader from 2003 . I am an Advocate by profession.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi, I am Vegeta.

I am a dota 2 player, and my hobby and favourite past time is working as a programmer.


----------



## aaruni (Apr 11, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Hi, I am Vegeta.
> 
> I am a dota 2 player, and my hobby and favourite past time is working as a programmer.



[youtube]iE4PFTTvMQA[/youtube]


----------



## Vyom (Apr 11, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Hi, I am Vegeta.
> 
> I am a dota 2 player, and my hobby and favourite past time is working as a programmer.






bavusani said:


> Hi I am BSSunil from Hyderabad. I have been a digit reader from 2003 . I am an Advocate by profession.



Wow. You introduced yourself quite "early".. lol.
Welcome to the forum. Its not daily that we see an "advocate" techy.


----------



## aaruni (Apr 11, 2014)

[MENTION=120490]sumonpathak[/MENTION] is an advocate


----------



## Flash (Apr 11, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Hi, I am Vegeta.
> 
> I am a dota 2 player, and my hobby and favourite past time is working as a programmer.


*static.comicvine.com/uploads/original/10/105334/2820126-goku.gif


----------



## sumonpathak (Apr 13, 2014)

who calls me


----------



## aaruni (Apr 13, 2014)

pathak ji, do members get discounts when they hire you ?


----------



## sumonpathak (Apr 13, 2014)

aaruni said:


> pathak ji, do members get discounts when they hire you ?



maybe


----------



## Nanducob (May 29, 2014)

[MENTION=283423]natashasharma[/MENTION]
Welcome to the forumpls introduce and give ur details.
<3


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 29, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> [MENTION=283423]natashasharma[/MENTION]
> Welcome to the forumpls introduce and give ur details.
> <3


hehe. 
probably some fake id. we shall find out soon.


----------



## icebags (May 29, 2014)

aaruni said:


> [MENTION=120490]sumonpathak[/MENTION] is an advocate



saw  [MENTION=120490]sumonpathak[/MENTION] some months ago at kolkata metro picking nose hair. 

sorry for troll post, could not resist.


----------



## Hrishi (May 30, 2014)

Hey guys , I am Rishi.
I am an IT professional(Service Delivery,Application & IS Support, Networking) and recently  I switched to HR role in Resource Management for Information Technology Platforms.
21/m.
I love reading Technology blogs , sci-fi topics , Online MP PC-Gaming , Watching Hollywood movies ....etc. Its a long exhaustive list.
And recently added photography to it as well , thanks to enthusiastic photographers here , like Amlan Mathur ,  [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] , and  [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]. 

It has been quite good and interesting so far in TDF and TBH , it feels like a virtual home to me.


----------



## amjath (May 30, 2014)

^ U changed your name


----------



## Hrishi (May 30, 2014)

It was to avoid wrong tags. People were tagging other rishi instead of me (rishi.)


----------



## vis (May 30, 2014)

Hello! 

I'm vis from Coimbatore


----------



## powerhoney (May 30, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> It was to avoid wrong tags. People were tagging other rishi instead of me (rishi.)



IMO, rishi. was better!!! 

- - - Updated - - -



vis said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm vis from Coimbatore



Hello, welcome to TDF!!! 

Care to elaborate about yourself???


----------



## Hrishi (May 30, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> IMO, rishi. was better!!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Someone already has used that handle and it has 2 posts . So I can have that ID.


----------



## powerhoney (May 30, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> Someone already has used that handle and it has 2 posts . So I can have that ID.



I meant "rishi." was better, not "rishi"...
Read my post again!!!   
Your previous name was better!!!


----------



## Hrishi (May 31, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> I meant "rishi." was better, not "rishi"...
> Read my post again!!!
> Your previous name was better!!!



yeah , but it was causing trouble with people tagging 'rishi' instead on me.  , o/w I wouldn't have loosen that up.


----------



## vis (Jun 5, 2014)

I've completed B.Tech IT this year  Yet to be employed.


----------



## kaz (Jun 6, 2014)

My name is kaZ..kaiz..kaiz... And I'm not a terrorist 

- - - Updated - - -



vis said:


> I've completed B.Tech IT this year  Yet to be employed.



same CSE


----------



## vis (Jun 6, 2014)

Completed engg this year?


----------



## kaz (Jun 6, 2014)

vis said:


> Completed engg this year?



hmmm hmmmm


----------



## ravi847 (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi I'm Ravi. I'm doing engineering right now.
I like to play Warcraft 3 and Cod Mw1. Never played online though..just on LAN with friends..
Can't think of anything else about me right now..


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 7, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> interesting so far in TDF and TBH , it feels like a virtual home to me.



What's TBH btw?


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 7, 2014)

ravi847 said:


> Hi I'm Ravi. I'm doing engineering right now.
> I like to play Warcraft 3 and Cod Mw1. Never played online though..just on LAN with friends..
> Can't think of anything else about me right now..



Year??


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 7, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> What's TBH btw?



To be honest.


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm janak from mumbai. Studying mechanical engineering. Turned 19 this may and currently in 2nd year. 

I like working out and am a huge trance and prog house fan. Sometimes i hate myself for being lazy. Apart from tdf i like xda and stuff like that.


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 7, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> To be honest.



Lol.. I thought TBH is some tech website


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 7, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> I'm janak from mumbai. Studying mechanical engineering. Turned 19 this may and currently in 2nd year.
> 
> I like working out and am a huge trance and prog house fan. Sometimes i hate myself for being lazy. Apart from tdf i like xda and stuff like that.



Haha me too.. Lazy as hell and like xda the most, though not visiting xda much now a days.


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 7, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Haha me too.. Lazy as hell and like xda the most, though not visiting xda much now a days.



I visit that more than tdf because  of the ever growing dev support for g2.


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 7, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> I visit that more than tdf because  of the ever growing dev support for g2.



Yeah dev support is amazing there. My three year old xperia mini is still getting taste of latest android. Thanks to XDA and CM.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 10, 2014)

icebags said:


> saw  [MENTION=120490]sumonpathak[/MENTION] some months ago at kolkata metro picking nose hair.
> 
> sorry for troll post, could not resist.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 11, 2014)

lol didn't even knew this thread existed..............


----------



## Flash (Jun 11, 2014)

sumonpathak said:


>


Is that true? 
File a defamation case against him.


----------



## icebags (Jun 11, 2014)

^ ah of course it was true, can he deny he was at park street metro station, waiting at dumdum side platform in the afternoon around 1 pm few months back. 

i stared for a few secs, hope he didn't mind.


----------



## aaruni (Jun 12, 2014)

Flash said:


> Is that true?
> File a defamation case against him.



 [MENTION=120490]sumonpathak[/MENTION] ji won't even need a lawyer


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 15, 2014)

i still have no idea what is going on xD


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi. I am michkael. Happy new Year to all Friends.
I am new here.
will someone plz tell me how i can avoid the  "random question" all the time when i am replying to other threads.
aslo i cant update my thread in chit chat section.
Help plz.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy New year. 
What do you mean by "random question". You can avoid them by choosing to not answering them.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 1, 2016)

hi im nanducob


----------



## Vyom (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi nanducob


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 1, 2016)

Nanducob said:


> hi im nanducob



welcome and happy new year 2012 bro


----------



## Thor (Jan 1, 2016)

I don't see my post year - so lets kick start the new year 2016 with a tiny winy intro ...

Hey Guys,
I am from Kolkata,  but now settled in Bangalore for almost 8 years - work et all .
I work in web development using primarily .net server side tech and angular js as client side framework ( this is all the rage now a days )... 

I have been reading digit since the time it just changed from CHIP mag to DiGit - since 2009 if my memory serves me right. The Nov (or was it Dec ? ) 2009 edition had a beautiful lady in black holding a Digit 9 award and the CDs had Wolfenstein 3d demo!!! That just hooked me in  , I mean the game demo, not the cover model ...( lol  )

Those were the days, to post and peruse Digit forum I used to shoot off to the local cyber cafe and pay 10rs per hou . And now I have all electronic devices loaded with Tapatalk to do whirlwind posts and gratify the need to read ...

I haven't been active here as much as I would have loved to - this place is dear to my heart.   

Be seeing you guys around,

Regards
Rahul.


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (Jan 1, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Happy New year.
> What do you mean by "random question". You can avoid them by choosing to not answering them.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.



thanks bro,
will u plz tell me how to contact mods here,
i have gt problem with my posts.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 1, 2016)

KeyboardWarrior said:


> thanks bro,
> will u plz tell me how to contact mods here,
> i have gt problem with my posts.


You are talking to one. 
Shoot your queries over to me, or give be a private message.
You can also contact other mods here: *www.digit.in/forum/showgroups.php
(Under quick links -> view site leaders).


Nice story [MENTION=1159]Thor[/MENTION]. Great to have you here.


----------



## Thor (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks Vyom


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 2, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Hi nanducob





Jaskanwar Singh said:


> welcome and happy new year 2012 bro



Thanks guyz..you guys have a great april fool 2016 !


----------



## Basics (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi,

I'm Shane 
So, I've been a long time fan of digit since i was in middle school. I've been addicted to digit since then.... I've also have been lurking these forums for many years and although i love things like forums and stuff I've never really wanted to sign up here but these past few days I've had a change of heart 

I think I'll be here pretty often... and since I'm kinda new i expect to make new friends and enjoy new experiences, So see ya around 

P.S: Happy 



Spoiler



[BELATED]


 New Year 2016!


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (Jan 11, 2016)

wheres the Avatar option ?


----------



## Anorion (Jan 12, 2016)

settings > my settings > edit avatar


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (Jan 12, 2016)

Anorion said:


> settings > my settings > edit avatar



Thanks Sir.
but i cant upload my Avatar, even if its less thn 100 * 100 pixel.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi, I am BSSunil from Hyderabad but my native place is Nellore, working as a freelancer of all sorts.
I like only single player PC games with good story.
I used to buy Digit and Chip mags since 2003 and have been TDF member since 2006.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 12, 2016)

KeyboardWarrior said:


> Thanks Sir.
> but i cant upload my Avatar, even if its less thn 100 * 100 pixel.



You need atleast 5 posts to upload avatar. Try now.

Read this for more restrictions on new members.

*www.digit.in/forum/rules-announcements/150151-faq-posting-guidelines-new-members.html


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 13, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Hi, I am BSSunil from Hyderabad but my native place is Nellore, working as a freelancer of all sorts.
> I like only single player PC games with good story.
> I used to buy Digit and Chip mags since 2003 and have been TDF member since 2006.



welcome back after 10 years


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 14, 2016)

Nanducob said:


> welcome back after 10 years


----------



## Vyom (Jan 24, 2016)

"Skynet"!!  
No, thnx!


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 25, 2016)

skynetbroadband said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am Arun and i am running an internet service by the name Skynet Broadband Services in Coimbatore.
> 
> ...



welcome and visited.


----------



## bharatseo33 (Mar 29, 2016)

I am new in this forum......................:serious_NF:


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 29, 2016)

bharatseo33 said:


> I am new in this forum......................:serious_NF:



Welcome ! Why did you join ?
HAVE A GREAT TIME AHEAD.


----------



## bharatseo33 (Mar 29, 2016)

Nanducob said:


> Welcome ! Why did you join ?
> HAVE A GREAT TIME AHEAD.


I am a SEO Analyst and want to know more...........


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 29, 2016)

Nice. Welcome aboard


----------



## AustinAtwood (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi Friends i am a newbie here. Great to join this community


----------



## tamil1996 (Oct 4, 2018)

Hi..
   I am raji. I am New to this forum. I am happy to be a part of this forum.


----------



## Flash (Oct 4, 2018)

welcome to the forum


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 4, 2018)

Good to have you here. Go through the forum rules before posting. Hoping you will make a positive contribution to the forum.


----------



## malikashish (Feb 14, 2019)

Hello Everyone
I am Ashish working as a Digital marketing trainer, have own marketing training institute Jsdm in Jaipur. Glad to Join this community.
Thanks


----------



## Anorion (Feb 14, 2019)

^welcome


----------



## screencaffe (Sep 23, 2019)

Hey there everyone. I'm Raymond and I'm a newly registered member of this forum.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 23, 2019)

screencaffe said:


> Hey there everyone. I'm Raymond and I'm a newly registered member of this forum.



Welcome to the Digit Forum. Please go through the forum rules before posting.  And enjoy your stay!


----------



## screencaffe (Sep 24, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Welcome to the Digit Forum. Please go through the forum rules before posting.  And enjoy your stay!



Noted. Thank you very much.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 10, 2020)

Back after loooooooooooong time.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 21, 2020)

Welcome George to the forum.
Hope you have some good discussions in here.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 17, 2020)

Hello!!, looks who is here.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 20, 2020)

RCuber said:


> Hello!!, looks who is here.


Long time. Do some rants here instead of just twitter 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## RCuber (Sep 22, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Long time. Do some rants here instead of just twitter
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


wait you on twitter?


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 23, 2020)

RCuber said:


> wait you on twitter?


Yeah, I'm @ wuodland  

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## RCuber (Sep 23, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Yeah, I'm @ wuodland
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Sep 24, 2020)

Welcome back RCuber, what you up to these days? I don't see you online on Origin these days.


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 11, 2020)

Aula88 said:


> What's up everybody, have a nice day.


Hi ! Welcome to Digit forum!
Enjoy and learn !
And please go through forum and sub section rules before posting anything on the forum.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 3, 2021)

Welcome back @RCuber 

How is your Rubik Cube session going on ? Hope you have found some new quick methods to solve it when you were away from TDF


----------



## RCuber (Feb 3, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Welcome back @RCuber
> 
> How is your Rubik Cube session going on ? Hope you have found some new quick methods to solve it when you were away from TDF


Actually I have completely stopped solving. Work, Family and Kid now take most of my time


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 3, 2021)

@RCuber playing any battlefield these days?


----------



## Desmond (Feb 3, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> @RCuber playing any battlefield these days?


He has become the god of Battlefield and has ascended above us mortal players.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 3, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> @RCuber playing any battlefield these days?


Playing Apex Legends since it launched. 
I haven't played BF in a while, but still #1 Engineer in India 








Desmond David said:


> He has become the god of Battlefield and has ascended above us mortal players.


LOL


----------



## gauravkhurana (Feb 17, 2021)

Hello My name is Gaurav Khurana. An old reader of digit but new to this forum. Working in IT industry for quiet some time.

Have read so much about this forum in the magazine but never tried. 

So thought of seeing the good discussion. to learn and contribute here with whatever i know 

Thank you


----------



## Desmond (Feb 17, 2021)

Welcome @gauravkhurana . You know me as Sternguard Veteran in the TG group.


----------



## gauravkhurana (Feb 18, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Welcome @gauravkhurana . You know me as Sternguard Veteran in the TG group.



ok will try to remember these names.. Good to know you are here since 2005


----------



## Desmond (Feb 18, 2021)

gauravkhurana said:


> ok will try to remember these names.. Good to know you are here since 2005


You might want to take a glance at the rules: FORUM RULES - Updated November 7, 2019

Check for new posts now and then and reply to the threads you are knowledgeable enough about.

Create threads in the appropriate sections if you want to start a discussion.

Replies might be slow since members usually login when they get free.

Or you can always lurk.

Have fun.


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 24, 2022)

I am back after 13 years. Last time I logged in was Dec 2009. Lot must have changed. Let’s see. Hello to all.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 24, 2022)

Welcome back and happy posting.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 24, 2022)

hailgautam said:


> I am back after 13 years. Last time I logged in was Dec 2009. Lot must have changed. Let’s see. Hello to all.


Welcome Back. Its rare to see members coming back after long time here. 13 yrs is too long


----------



## oldinroplayer (Dec 28, 2022)

hey folks, long timer lurker, created an account as I'm looking for some old setups of Ragnarok Online for a personal project. I remember having gotten a copy with a digit magazine and was wondering if anyone had old files they could share


----------

